# Is There Any Turban Wearing Sikh That Has A Stunning Wife?



## badshah (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi

Is there any turban wearing Sikh that has a stunning looking wife?

Before you guys start going crazy and start quoting gurbani and saying its inside, or thats called maya etc etc - people are saying it is unheard of.

Can anyone comment on this?

Maybe someone who has celebrity status?  Is there even a turban wearing Sikh with celeb status?


Thanks

B


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 13, 2014)

badshah ji

Welcome back after a long absence.

I won't go into the maya declarations. No worries. But first what do you mean by "stunning" wife? Some say beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Some say there are cultural definitions and differences.

We need some operational guidance before replying to the question.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 13, 2014)

I think you should first divide turban wearing sikhs between two categories

1) The guys who wear turban but have a very thin or not beard like cricketer Harbhajan singh.

2)The guys who wear turban and have  full uncut beard.


----------



## linzer (Jan 13, 2014)

hmmm.
 That would be me.:kaurkhalsaflagred:


----------



## Abneet (Jan 13, 2014)

What a odd question :grinningsingh: Here if you are talking about any Sardar (uncut or cut beard) and a girl with beauty as in just looks then here

Kenneth Cole model Sonny Caberwal (trims his beard). His wife is Preeti Bal. I don't know anything about the couple though.







To be honest Sikh men who do keep their kesh and are intact with faith don't mind looks.Well some do of course ah. Looks isn't everything as people think it is. Society standards pressures one to look good with another person in their life in public. Hopefully most Sikh men today can recognize that personality is more important than looks. There is true beauty in every woman.


----------



## aristotle (Jan 14, 2014)

I wear turban, don't trim my beard and have a stunning(!) girlfriend. Do I count?


----------



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

kds1980 said:


> I think you should first divide turban wearing sikhs between two categories
> 
> 1) The guys who wear turban but have a very thin or not beard like cricketer Harbhajan singh.
> 
> 2)The guys who wear turban and have  full uncut beard.



No I do not think I should do that.....  One is not superior to another!

I think I did see one Singh on TV..... recently (last year) there was a Bollywood awards show on in Canada and mainly had a Punjabi audience.

The camera focused on a young Singh with a gorgeous wife a few times, who was that?


----------



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

spnadmin said:


> badshah ji
> 
> Welcome back after a long absence.
> 
> ...



I am talking about Megan Fox leaugue


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't think megan fox is stunning, she just looks like a woman


----------



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

harry haller said:


> I don't think megan fox is stunning, she just looks like a woman



So yours must look better than Megan Fox?


----------



## aristotle (Jan 14, 2014)

badshah said:


> So yours must look better than Megan Fox?



Isn't this thing getting stereotypical now?


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 14, 2014)

My car of choice is a classic 1994 soft dash Range Rover LSE with all terrain tyres. One saved my life a few years ago, when I skidded towards a tree on hard ice, I also thought it was the most beautiful car in the world, when I walked towards it, it made me happy, and driving it was out of this world, 

Last winter, driving a P38, not as good, or as pretty, but with AT tyres still useful, I passed one of those new Range Rover sport models, with a bodykit, bling wheels, and road tyres, struggling to get out of a side road, that car, some would say was stunning, 

I ended up towing it out, perhaps you could explain what use this 'being stunning' is?

perhaps you could explain why any man would want a stunning wife? What would they do if the wife had an accident and was not stunning anymore? would they trade in the wife if she became less stunning over the years?

and do tell me what is particularly stunning about the photo I have posted in the next post? You seem a strange one, do you not realise that with the right make up, and dress, any woman can be stunning

as for your question, its a standing joke that I am batting way above my weight in the looks department, my wife could have been stunning, wearing make up and nice clothes every day,  but she chose a life of nursing, dogs and a fat bald indian instead.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 14, 2014)

stunning?


----------



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

harry haller said:


> My car of choice is a classic 1994 soft dash Range Rover LSE with all terrain tyres. One saved my life a few years ago, when I skidded towards a tree on hard ice, I also thought it was the most beautiful car in the world, when I walked towards it, it made me happy, and driving it was out of this world,
> 
> Last winter, driving a P38, not as good, or as pretty, but with AT tyres still useful, I passed one of those new Range Rover sport models, with a bodykit, bling wheels, and road tyres, struggling to get out of a side road, that car, some would say was stunning,
> 
> ...



Ahhh!

So you cannot stay on topic and give an example of one, but as I feared have chosen to answer with a reasoning.


----------



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

harry haller said:


> stunning?



Okay lets try this one then:


----------



## Ishna (Jan 14, 2014)

Everyone's idea of 'stunning' is different, Badshah.

The lady you posted is pretty enough but not what I would call 'stunning', for instance.

So.. your question is really 'are any sardar jis marries to women who I find stunning'?  And only you can answer that.


----------



## aristotle (Jan 14, 2014)

badshah said:


> Okay lets try this one then:



No offences to anyone, but here is the same actress before her cheek implants, jawline surgery and a possible nosejob.


----------



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

Ishna said:


> Everyone's idea of 'stunning' is different, Badshah.
> 
> The lady you posted is pretty enough but not what I would call 'stunning', for instance.
> 
> So.. your question is really 'are any sardar jis marries to women who I find stunning'?  And only you can answer that.



Hi

Actually what I was trying to get at, is that is there and so-called "power couple" in our community?

For example Arnold Schwarzenegger and Maria

Okay, yes the woman does not have to be stunning, but should be something to make the Singh look good and the Singh make the woman look good and for both to look good in the media.

See what I am trying to say?

I wouldn't really call Alloowalia and the French girl a power couple because I would not think of Alloowalia as an alpha male.

Thanks


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 14, 2014)

badshah said:


> Ahhh!
> 
> So you cannot stay on topic and give an example of one, but as I feared have chosen to answer with a reasoning.



if only fools wrangle over flesh, I am not sure of the correct terminology for one who wrangles over the concept of power couples and stunning women


----------



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

harry haller said:


> if only fools wrangle over flesh, I am not sure of the correct terminology for one who wrangles over the concept of power couples and stunning women



Lol

Oh dear, here we go again.....

:interestedmunda:


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

badshah said:


> No I do not think I should do that.....  One is not superior to another!
> 
> I think I did see one Singh on TV..... recently (last year) there was a Bollywood awards show on in Canada and mainly had a Punjabi audience.
> 
> The camera focused on a young Singh with a gorgeous wife a few times, who was that?



Sorry

but you already divided sikhs between Turban wearing  and non turban wearing so what's wrong in categorisation?Anyway just asking this question because most celebrity sikh fall in category of Turban with thin beard.Infact the image of turban  wearing Sikhs which we see in Punjabi films and bollywood films also fall in this category


----------



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

kds1980 said:


> Sorry
> 
> but you already divided sikhs between Turban wearing  and non turban wearing so what's wrong in categorisation?Anyway just asking this question because most celebrity sikh fall in category of Turban with thin beard.Infact the image of turban  wearing Sikhs which we see in Punjabi films and bollywood films also fall in this category



What celebrity Sikhs?

Do we have Singh with the image of a top Hollywood actor?

The only female I can think of is Sunny Leone.... lol - atleast we have a female one.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 14, 2014)

badshah said:


> What celebrity Sikhs?
> 
> Do we have Singh with the image of a top Hollywood actor?
> 
> The only female I can think of is Sunny Leone.... lol - atleast we have a female one.



So Celebrity status means actor, model or sportsman in USA?  I want to know will even Sachin tendulkar qualifies a celebrity because I don't think he is as much popular in USA or many non cricket playing countries.

BTW ask some street kids of small towns or villages in India   about famous Hollywood celebrity no many may not even recognise them Ask them about Milkha singh or harbhajan singh  and many will recognise them


----------



## ActsOfGod (Jan 14, 2014)

It's not important.  The OP's question is all about looks/power/society, i.e. Moh-Maya.

The Sikhs are a spirit-born people.  They don't place importance on having the most money, or the most sex, etc.  Sikhs are traveling the path of the Divine.  It's not the same road.  So why would one even expect a Sikh in that arena?

You cannot reconcile one with the other.

As far as whether a "stunning" female will find a full-bearded, turbaned man sexually attractive, the suggestion is for the OP to perform some historical research.  All the great warriors, "Alpha" men, etc. wore full beards.  Ultimately, though, it's not about "looks".  It's about owning yourself and being true to your essence.  If you are not true to your essence, then no amount of physical beauty, looks, etc. will help you.  You will still be miserable and unhappy.

If one really must make comparisons, then make a worthy comparison.  Looks are only surface.  As far as referencing Megan Fox, are you serious!?!  What a real man looks for in a woman is certainly nothing that someone like Megan Fox can bring.  OP is fixated on sensual beauty and looks (and that too, according to the shallow current Western standard).  This is Kaam.

Kaam is your enemy.

GurFateh!
AoG


----------



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> It's not important.  The OP's question is all about looks/power/society, i.e. Moh-Maya.
> 
> The Sikhs are a spirit-born people.  They don't place importance on having the most money, or the most sex, etc.  Sikhs are traveling the path of the Divine.  It's not the same road.  So why would one even expect a Sikh in that arena?
> 
> ...



Oh great!

So the only example that you could come up with was 1000 years ago.

Singh wake up, it is 2014.......

As I said in my original post, answer the question without having to resort to quoting gurbani.

Think of it as a biology question.

Thanks

:winkingmunda:


----------



## ActsOfGod (Jan 14, 2014)

OP, please read my post again, I did not quote any Gurbani, nor did I give a 1000-year old reference.  And yes, men with beards being more physically attractive is all about biology.


----------



## ActsOfGod (Jan 14, 2014)

Megan Fox (and females like her) will not be sexually attracted to your bearded, turbaned image.  At least, not as long as you continue to try to validate your own attractiveness and worth by this measure of whether she will sleep with you, marry you, have your babies, etc.

There is something else entirely that you are missing.  And you don't get it.

Go ahead and prove your hypothesis by asking such an inane question as you did.  What will you do after that?  Go out and have a haircut and shave and find the first "stunner" who will sleep with you?  Have lots of sex, lots of orgasms, and that makes you ...... what?  A man?  A winner?  You have some perverted notion in your heard of what it means to be successful.  It's not all about sleeping with that hottie.

It's 2014.  So what?  "Stunning" women have been around throughout history.  This is not a new phenomenon.  Maybe it's time for you to get over your lust and wake up.

GurFateh!
AoG


----------



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> OP, please read my post again, I did not quote any Gurbani, nor did I give a 1000-year old reference.  And yes, men with beards being more physically attractive is all about biology.



You said that "All the great warriors, "Alpha" men, etc. wore full beards"

What time in history are you referring to here that these warriors existed?

Thanks


----------



## badshah (Jan 14, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> Megan Fox (and females like her) will not be sexually attracted to your bearded, turbaned image.  At least, not as long as you continue to try to validate your own attractiveness and worth by this measure of whether she will sleep with you, marry you, have your babies, etc.
> 
> There is something else entirely that you are missing.  And you don't get it.
> 
> ...



You do know that Sikh built the Sikh Empire right?  Maybe we should not have done this as maybe according to you this falls under greed?

We strive for the best, so what is wrong with striving for the finest things in life.

If you are good looking and you then seek an attractive woman, will that not be improving the genetics of the offspring?

Of course other attributes are important as well, but my argument is from a biology point of view.

Thanks


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 14, 2014)

turbanned..not so......bearded..not so.......stunning..not so......all these tiny BOXES..why try to FIT IN when we are made to STAND OUT...the question posed originally  is "less than stunning"...badshah or beggar ?? begs the question..its all a matter of perception ONLY..doesnt matter tiny bit...:swordfight-kudiyan::swordfight-kudiyan::swordfight-kudiyan::swordfight-kudiyan:


----------



## ActsOfGod (Jan 14, 2014)

Nothing wrong with having the finer things in life.

If you want an attractive woman, then go get one and stop posting silly questions on a web discussion forum.

Btw, "good looking" will not necessarily improve the genetic of the offspring.  Healthy will.  So if you really cared about your offspring as you claim, you'd be looking for a healthy female, not just a sexually attractive one (and that too by very narrow Western standards of sensuality).

As far as striving for the best, if you are doing it in perspective then there's no problem.  If, however, Lust (or money, or anything else) has become your Guru then you have a real problem.  And as far as knowing who you have made your Guru, just look at what you are following in your life.

Btw I will mention something.  Love.  The way you are presenting yourself, it appears that you have not experienced this phenomenon.  Love is the most dangerous thing that ever existed.


----------



## ActsOfGod (Jan 14, 2014)

badshah said:


> You said that "All the great warriors, "Alpha" men, etc. wore full beards"
> 
> What time in history are you referring to here that these warriors existed?
> 
> Thanks



At all times in history.  (A beard is not an outmoded fashion statement.)

Since you're obviously looking for a modern reference, here's one for you:

http://www.dickmarcinko.com/bio.aspx


----------



## Ishna (Jan 14, 2014)

So much testosterone.  GGGGRRRR *flexes muscles*


----------



## badshah (Jan 15, 2014)

ActsOfGod said:


> At all times in history.  (A beard is not an outmoded fashion statement.)
> 
> Since you're obviously looking for a modern reference, here's one for you:
> 
> http://www.dickmarcinko.com/bio.aspx



Not Sikh is he?

So you have no examples........


----------



## Ishna (Jan 15, 2014)

I visited a neighbouring city this past weekend.. I saw a Sikh police officer with beard and turban.. he and his colleagues were putting a violent guy in the back of the paddy wagon... He was pretty alpha male (the Sikh policeman, not the looney they were putting away).

There's my totally off topic contribution.


----------



## ActsOfGod (Jan 15, 2014)

badshah said:


> Not Sikh is he?
> 
> So you have no examples........



Are you kidding me!?  I picked a non-Sikh on purpose, since I thought your discussion was about biology and beards.  Nevertheless, since you keep changing your stance, here you go:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ring-turban-instead-traditional-bearskin.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/wiltshire/8174641.stm

http://www.army.mil/article/36339/

http://bit.ly/1a7PD5C

There are lots more examples, both in the military and police force, and in sports like MMA fighter Subaig Singh.


----------



## Abneet (Feb 11, 2016)

badshah said:


> I am talking about Megan Fox leaugue



Take her makeup off and you'll get her real beauty. Funny how you just think all the real celebrities look pretty on tv, movies etc... Once they get all that 10lb of makeup off you'll see the "real deal". This whole thread is going nowhere....


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 11, 2016)

my mother is stunning, and she is married to my dad, who has a turban

maybe stunning has a different meaning within Sikhism than the rest of the world, perhaps you mean physically in line with current standards of what passes for beauty, I understand at present this can centre on having an enormous backside, but that could change, 

My mother is brave, loyal, strong, full of empathy, loving, kind, generous, and she feels our pain and happiness more than we feel it ourselves, that's stunning in my book. 

she does not however, have a huge backside


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 11, 2016)

yet

sorry mum


----------



## DarshanKaurSethi (Feb 11, 2016)

badshah said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any turban wearing Sikh that has a stunning looking wife?
> 
> ...


 

I look good however I'm still single and not found my MAN yet


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Feb 11, 2016)

I married a turbaned bearded Amritdhari Singh   Of course I also tie a turban and have taken Amrit. That means I may have the odd stray facial hair as I get older, and I don't wear makeup... I guess in your eyes that makes me not stunning... I am just happy my amazing husband fell for the REAL me, without any fakery. He loves me for who I am, and not how close I can look to an airbrushed painting.


----------

